# Struktur "initalisieren"



## nimloth80 (7 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei mir einen Verfahrbaustein für eine Achse zu schreiben. 
Ich bekomme in und Out Parameter vom Regler auf Adressen geliefert (%IB irgendwas etc.)
Mein Plan war es jetzt mir alle Reglerdaten in eine Struktur zusammenzufassen und diese als Pointer an meinen FB zu übergeben. 
Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit meiner Struktur direkt beim Anlegen Adressen zu zu weisen? 
Ähnlich wie: 
       AchseSollPos: DINT AT %ID4;
würde ich gern
        AchsData.SollPos AT %ID4;

geht sowas`?


----------



## Bl000b3r (8 April 2011)

welche steuerung ?


----------



## nimloth80 (8 April 2011)

hast ja recht.
Ist eine CodeSys Steuerung von der Firma Berghof (nicht Beckhoff!).


----------



## StructuredTrash (8 April 2011)

Du kannst nur die gesamte Struktur auf eine Adresse legen, also etwa so:
Achsdata AT %ID4:stAchsData;
Wenn die Reglerdaten an einem Stück im I/O-Bereich stehen, kannst Du eine Struktur deklarieren, die genau da drauf passt. Sonst bleibt nur Kopieren der einzelnen Variablen, oder eine Struktur mit Zeigern auf die I/O-Variablen.


----------



## nimloth80 (18 April 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Dann geht das bei mir nicht.


----------

